# SharePoint developer opportunities in middle east



## bodhikarma (Aug 9, 2013)

Hi ,
I am working with CTS in India for the past 4 years . I intend to look for a job opportunity with a leading IT company in the middle east in another one year time .

I have a couple of doubts,Please find some time to answer them 

1.Is sharePoint developers in demand at present ? Also is 'Nithakath' affecting IT industry ?
2.What would be the ideal salary to ask for(including all expenses covered) ?
3.What would be the ideal experience for a senior sharepoint developer ?


Regards,
Rakesh


----------

